# Out of trade



## Rusty37 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi all...new member here......Wanting to pick your brains a bit lol.

I served my time as an maintenance craftsman (elec) on a production line and got my ONC and NVQ3...Worked at the same place until 2000 and have been out of my trade since.......hence my username .

Anyway any advice on what courses to do to get back in would be most appreciated.Very rusty and think I treaded water for a long time in my old job so need a real refresher plus what ever it will take to bring skills up to date.
Obviously I haven't done a great deal of installation work but the chances of getting a job exactly the same as I had aren't great so I'll have to diversify............it's going to be like starting again.

Cheers all


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

